# Texas Lizard



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Having some fun with Photoshop...

How can you tell a lizard is from Texas?

A TX Lizard









NOT a TX Lizard


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like that!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That's pretty cute! Still chuckling..


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hook'em. Now I want to see a Dallas Cowboy speckled trout. Nice job.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

ugliest lizard I ever saw...

WHOOP '01

hOOter


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Love them "LONGHORNS" !!!


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL not impressed...put the state ont there....


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

how did you do it any way??


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

samurai_ag said:


> how did you do it any way??


Created a Hue-Saturation-Brightness adjustment layer on the "greens" selecting the range of green within the lizard. Then adjusted the greens to orange.

Then paint black on that HSB adjustment layer mask to undue the orange from the plants and shadows.

Then, found a longhorn logo graphic, loaded it into photoshop and rasterized it, colored it white, and copied it over the lizard as a new layer. Changed the blend mode on the layer to "overlay" and adjusted opacity until it looked right.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

HUH? I was lost at "created a."......... I have got to learn the layers thingy.


Pocketfisherman said:


> Created a Hue-Saturation-Brightness adjustment layer on the "greens" selecting the range of green within the lizard. Then adjusted the greens to orange.
> 
> Then paint black on that HSB adjustment layer mask to undue the orange from the plants and shadows.
> 
> Then, found a longhorn logo graphic, loaded it into photoshop and rasterized it, colored it white, and copied it over the lizard as a new layer. Changed the blend mode on the layer to "overlay" and adjusted opacity until it looked right.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

He has a bug in his mouth


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Click the little icon on the bottom of the layers pallete that looks like a small circle split diaganolly with black on one side and white on the other. Then pick Hue Saturation Brightness from the pop up menu. When the adjustment slider pops up, click the pull down next to "master" and instead choose "Greens".

Here you go Samurai Ag -...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

now THAT is a fine looking lizard....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

now _that _is one ugly lizard.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Still has a bug in his mouth


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nicely done. But why did you remove the longhorn.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

You did a great job keeping the eyes green, this make a nice desktop Background, not sure which one to use.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

*WHOOP!!!*


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That's disgusting.


----------

